# Ice cream and horses?



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Today when I went down to feed the ponies, I had an ice cream (vanilla in a cone) and one of my mares managed to grab a hold of it whilst I was picking up the food buckets. There was only about half a scoop left but I've always been warned about dairy with horses so I was wondering whether I should be worried? Thanks


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think that it will have any lasting effects, just don't be feeding her ice cream every day. 

My colt one time ate an entire bag of cheese poofs and drank half a two liter of DR. Pepper. He turned out fine and never even got sick. I'm sure if he at 350 lbs could eat that than a full grown horse will be ok as long as it's not happening every day lol


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you! I obviously don't usually feed her ice cream but I just want to ensure she's going to be alright


----------



## TamandNickP (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't know that there was an issue with horses and dairy. When I got my old gelding at 16 ( he was the same age) I use to ride him to the end of my road where there was a store that sold soft serve ice cream. I would eat the ice cream on the top and give him the cone. He wouldn't leave me be until I shared. He lived to be 34 and never got sick because of it.

Now I'm not recommending that anyone do what I did...I'm just saying that it didn't bother my horse.

Oh, and the woman that owned him before me and gave him to me use to feed him Pepsi. She said he loved it..? Back then (I'm 51 now) I don't think we were as cautious as we are now about such things. I even use to give him old, leftover Russel Stover chocolates... He liked them too...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Horses have a sweet tooth. They are smelling and tasting the sugar, not the product. Once or twice isn't a problem. Don't make them a habit.
Tyke (QH/TWH cross, 1970-1998, RIP), herd leader, used to drink beer from a can.


----------



## TamandNickP (Mar 14, 2015)

I would have loved to have seen that! LOL Ahhh, I miss my old boy. He's been gone 17 years now. Rock steady trail horse. Unless there were goats in the area. They would make him really freak out! I don't really know why. Maybe he was attacked by a billy goat at one time.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think one time will hurt him. My horse has been known to eat some very strange things...  he's drank apple juice out of a straw before, and a few years ago he ate a toad.... Yuck.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Infrequent and small dairy items are unlikely to cause a huge problem, but in general it's something to avoid. Horses, like most mammals, lose the ability to handle lactose once they're weaned and get digestive upset from it- uncomfortable gas, loose manure, etc. Humans are a bit of an anomaly in being able to eat milk products into maturity 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Hands UP I am some times really bad as l do really spoil my horse with all kinds of things to eat and drink and in all the time he has not been sick or had a up set tummy (runny,s I mean ). He has had tea. Coffee , apple drink , at Xmas and New year he gets a can . Every Easter he gets a egg, breakfast stuff that is nearly done he gets a wee bit off . Plus all so carrots. apples . Some times pears ,bananas .As I said he has never been no well .Just saying too he NEVER gets all the things at once NEVER EVER , From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

